

Data science makes an impact on Wall Street - jcmoscon
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/05/data-science-makes-an-impact-on-wall-street.html

======
jcmoscon
If you are interested in lerning more about bloomberg data
[http://www.bloomberglabs.com/data-
science/](http://www.bloomberglabs.com/data-science/)

